# pregnancy and IBS



## 20278 (Dec 20, 2006)

My husband and I are wanting to have 1 last baby, we already have 2 boys, and I am worried about how IBS may affect me as well as the pregnancy should be become pregnant. I guess I am wanting to know other womens experiences as far as if their IBS changed in any way. I have been using the calcium and have been doing pretty good for close to a month but I am terrified of getting pregnant and it kicking in my IBS and not being able to care of my boys. I have also read of a few people who went in remission during their pregnancy. I go to my gastrointernalogist Friday and I am going to ask him but I thought I would check on here as well and see what actual women have expierenced. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I felt really good during my first pregnancy but had a job where I was on my feet all day walking around - and I think the exercise helped. My 2nd pregnancy was horrible. Had an office job and sat all day - It's was the longest 9 months of my life. IBS also got worse with each kid. I've had it since 16. However, IBS is different with everyone and you won't know what will happen during pregnancy or after until it happens. Best of luck to you.Mindy


----------

